
San Diego Comic-Con@Home - aspenmayer
https://www.comic-con.org/cci/2020/athome
======
aspenmayer
Kudos to the crew for going big on a virtual event of this stature. It’s not
easy.

Welcome message from the President of the company:

[https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=RK-
EjZhezFs](https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=RK-EjZhezFs)

